# Need help...does anyone rcognize this piece?



## MusicDan (Dec 28, 2015)

Can anyone help me identify this piece of music in this video? 



 I'm not sure if it's something relatively new, or an old piece of classical music that had been re-done. Please let me know if you recognize this music and the composer. Thank you much.

Danny


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Music written for the video, is my guess.


----------



## ganio (Dec 25, 2015)

Uchida Group - The Mysterious Door - Folklore OST


----------

